

The mysteries of Apple's secret battery charging methods - ptorrone
http://www.ladyada.net/make/mintyboost/icharge.html

======
onedognight
I've been wondering why my cheap USB car charger wouldn't charge my iPhone.
Time to add a few resistors!

------
GBKS
Read like link bait. Please change the title. Battery charging is not in the
realm of secrets and mysteries.

~~~
Synaesthesia
In this case it is, since Apple devices don't charge from USB in the regular
way.

~~~
GBKS
Isn't that more a clever technique than a mystery?

~~~
Synaesthesia
Yeah I guess.

Another lesson learned: AA batteries are good.

